# The 5 Best 2012 HDTV Models



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

According to HDGuru


Panasonic TC-P65VT50 Plasma
Elite PRO-70X5FD by Sharp
Sony XBR-65HX950 LED LCD
Samsung PN64E8000 Plasma
LG 84LM9600 Ultra HD 4K LED LCD

Article here


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mechman said:


> According to HDGuru
> 
> 
> Panasonic TC-P65VT50 Plasma
> ...


Hello,
I really do think the 2012 Panasonic PDP's are going to go down as pretty legendary TV's. The pricing is just amazing considering the prices of the LED Backlighted LCD with Local Dimming that comprise the rest of the list with the exclusion of the OLED. Especially if the rumors about Panasonic at minimum offering fewer PDP's or even leaving the segment altogether to become an Apple OEM.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have thorough enjoyed ours... and it is somewhat calibrated thanks to fifty-eleven different folks holding my hand with SpectraCAL.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The plasma TVs are definitely the best bang for the buck. I recently bought my youngest son a low-end Samsung plasma (PN43E450) and it has a much better picture quality than many much more expensive LCD TVs. It is unfortunate that the mass market seems to be enthralled with high brightness TVs and that plasmas don't seem to have much of a future.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought the Panny GT 50, to me it looked just as nice as the VT, with a few less bells and whistles.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 31, 2006)

I still see occasional pro and con on Plasma sets. Overall best for off-axis viewing but they still seem to run awfully hot, creating an additional air conditioning load. I also see some mention in the plasma discussion threads about image retention. Is that the politically correct way of describing what used to be known as burn-in? We just purchased one of the new Sammy ES8000's (LCD) and once calibrated it's pretty spectacular and seems to not have the heat issue.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Panny plasma, I don't seem to have heat issues or a retention problem (I think that is "back in the day"). I bought the Plasma for two reason.

A. The black levels are far superior to LCD imho.
B. Viewing angle with looking Up at the screen (its in a recess above my fireplace) is much better then the LCD that was up there prior.

However, like anything if your happy, it doesn't matter what others say


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Andre said:


> I bought the Panny GT 50, to me it looked just as nice as the VT, with a few less bells and whistles.


Hello,
I absolutely adore my 60GT50. Truth be told, had there been a 60VT50, I probably would have gone that way. I was initially going to just get a 60ST50, but the THX Modes and industrial design of the VT and GT were far more appealing. I have not encountered even a trace of IR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> I still see occasional pro and con on Plasma sets. Overall best for off-axis viewing but they still seem to run awfully hot, creating an additional air conditioning load. I also see some mention in the plasma discussion threads about image retention. Is that the politically correct way of describing what used to be known as burn-in? We just purchased one of the new Sammy ES8000's (LCD) and once calibrated it's pretty spectacular and seems to not have the heat issue.


Yes, I think there are definitely pros and cons with each type of set. 

I really like the energy conservation of a LED LCD compared to a plasma. I like to think that my (mostly) entire system to be will be energy efficient. I will be using very high efficiency speakers (98dB 1W/1m) that require low wattage. Even my subwoofers are high efficiency (model at 94 dB 1W/1m) by nature of their large displacement and IB configuration. I'm using a class D amp with them. My city and county now requires that greater than 40% of all lighting on new builds and remodels be high efficiency. This will include my theater/living room. There are drawbacks with LCD too...

I need to place my screen higher than optimal at about 36" to the bottom edge, however, because of the height of my center channel. It was a compromise I had to make to get identical LCR channels. Because of this I really think I need the off-axis viewing benefits of plasma.

Also, it seems that, at the moment, plasmas with comparable blacks to LED LCDs are cheaper. I really would like an Elite 70" or 80" but they are too expensive. I can get a 65" plasma with excellent blacks and off-axis viewing for much cheaper.

I'm really excited about the prospects of OLED but I need a TV now so I think it's plasma for me. Maybe I'll be able to move it upstairs in the future...


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

What no Sharps?
www.sharpusa.com

I've bought 60", 80" and a 90" (thru work)

Love em!

The wireless is awesome - may have the best picture of all :scratch:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Odougbo said:


> What no Sharps?
> www.sharpusa.com
> 
> I've bought 60", 80" and a 90" (thru work)
> ...


The Elite is a Sharp, no?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Odougbo said:


> What no Sharps?
> www.sharpusa.com
> 
> I've bought 60", 80" and a 90" (thru work)
> ...


Hello,
Sharp builds the Elite Panel that finished 2nd in the top 5. Sharp purchased the naming rights from Pioneer when Pioneer left the TV Market. Panasonic purchased many of Pioneer's Plasma Patents and manufacturing capability. Unfortunately, with Plasmas selling so poorly, I am guessing Panasonic is regretting the added investment.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

